# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  Translation Question

## Harrythook

In the right panel, the button with the icon for blank page brings the message "Cleat log". This should be "Clear log". Same if you use the file dropdown menu.

Help window opens in English box, but text is in Russian. Am I opening this incorrectly??

I hope that this is the correct place to post these comments.

Harry

----------


## NickGolovko

Hello,

yes, you're right, though I can hardly imagine the origin of this mistake. This weekend I will be doing fixes to translator database, the correction will come with updates.

Help file is not available in English, unfortunately. I asked Oleg to include it to the coming update of AVZ (4.29.xxx). Before that you may use AVZ Help File that I have published in this very section of the forum.

----------

